
Northwestern University bootcamp: coding, cyber security, data science, fintech - lando2319
https://bootcamp.northwestern.edu/
======
hhs
It’s interesting how this works. The university provides a landing page, but
the instructors come from Trilogy Education Services.

On the bottom of the link’s page, it says, “This program is offered through
the Northwestern University School of Professional Studies in collaboration
with Trilogy Education Services, a 2U, Inc. brand.”

Trilogy Education Services seem to supply the instructional staff, as cited
here:
[https://www.trilogyed.com/about/careers/](https://www.trilogyed.com/about/careers/)

